# Dyno results - odd blip of boost / power - Scirocco R



## GxC (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, I had my car dyno'd recently, results below, can anybody advise on what the blip of power might be at around 3000 rpm? been told its potentially a boost pressure control solenoid.. could it be anything else?


Left image is how the car was mapped (unknown to me) dangerously high boost pressures throughout the rev range with no drop off. The one on the right is how it is mapped now with more reasonable boost pressure.


----------

